# My Ghost



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Well here she is, my ghost...if I have time I want to tweak her a bit. But what do ya'll think?

I tried having a black light on her but the damn street light right on my corner overpowers the black light.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry bout the size on here, but i couldnt make them smaller


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice prop. Her face looks real.

Hey did you try putting the blacklight inside of her. Is your blacklight a bulb or a tube? You gotta get her lit. She deserves it!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

You did an amazing job, she looks very cool. Got some good creep-factor going on with her!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice. It looks great.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I really like the look! The bottom of the "blouse" should flow nicely with any breeze.  Is the face made out of a wigstand?


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I could sneak down your road and use the bb gun on that street light (jk)... nice though.. I agree.. she needs to be lit up.. perhapsw make her a simple cover.. to hid in and light it up? perhaps that would block out that pesky stree light


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice! Anyone else but me think it looks like Howard Stern?? First person poped into my head on first glance...


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

oh nice, Airscapes...now that's someone creepy enough for a graveyard but I don't want him in mine!

Thanks all for the responses...and i've thought about shooting out that light too...just haven't had the guts to do it yet!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think that was uniquely you, air. heh


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know..


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

eeeeek! and yuck!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

TMI (too much information) air!  

Nice work, hawkshillhaunter! Face looks really life like!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

why thank ya MD.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

HHH she is great! altho she does look alittle like Howard, I'd love her in my display!


----------

